# Bathrooms



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

You know I've lived a good life. I don't recall anyone needing to make bathrooms a political topic of discussion much? Why now?

Report: Obama administration to tell public schools to let transgender students use bathrooms of their choice | Fox News


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

OOPS hate speech and language... if I translated what you were saying would it come out to BAN ME PLEASE????

Rick/OSO


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

It's just a distraction from all the other failures of his administration. 

Why is it even a story. We are bending common sense and the safety of our wife's and daughters. For what .08 percent of the population. Yes that's' less then a tenth of 1 percent of the population. So it's OK to upset and put millions at risk from some "F"in pervert to get his kicks in the woman's bathroom. What wrong with this???

I can't wait for some lady to waste one of these "dudes" in the bathroom. For attempted sexual assault.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I told my wife if someone messed with her in the restroom just shoot them ,, we will deal with the out come .


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

This is not about equality or civil rights, it is about an agenda


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

This is so ridiculous I couldn't believe it when I heard yesterday that he was going to do this today.

Thank God I'm never having kids to have to deal with this bullcrap

In all honesty I'm probably going to avoid public restrooms anywhere now


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

You will find the answer in my signature line .


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Targetshooter said:


> I told my wife if someone messed with her in the restroom just shoot them ,, we will deal with the out come .


That would be a start to cleaning out the gene pool


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm not worried about TG folk at all. Most just want to be themselves and go about their merry way with out any interference. Sure they dress funny but that's their problem, not mine, and I have no intention of making it mine.

However, when my daughter was small, on three separate occasions at three separate locations, when I took her to the mens room, we had men who wanted to watch or help clean her up when she was done.

So my concern isn't with our countries 600,000 TG people who just want to be free to be themselves. My concern is with the 850,000 registered sex offenders (plus the unregistered ones) that now have access to 12.5 million females between the ages 5 to 12.

In my mind if you are truly TG, then you look the part well enough that no one can really tell, or at least enough to not get called out on it. No law is needed to protect them. They are adults - they protect themselves either by choosing the appropriate restroom or by enabling themselves with self defense tools and skills. The children on the other hand rely on us to care for and protect them.

The only way to get the TG law to be effective at protecting TG folk while not putting the rest of the women at risk is to have a national TG database and have all TG people get a license and I think that is way out of line.

In my mind this whole situation wreaks of a "ready, fire, aim" solution. People latched onto the first idea and if you try to come up with a better one (which we need) then you are labeled as a racist-bigot-homophobe when all you want is something that can be a win/win for everyone.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

GTGallop said:


> I'm not worried about TG folk at all. Most just want to be themselves and go about their merry way with out any interference. Sure they dress funny but that's their problem, not mine, and I have no intention of making it mine.
> 
> However, when my daughter was small, on three separate occasions at three separate locations, when I took her to the mens room, we had men who wanted to watch or help clean her up when she was done.
> 
> ...


You have a good perspective, but...........

I am NOT sorry that Men are Men and Women are Women. God, or to some evolution, made it that way.

Most homes have 1-2 bathrooms that are shared, that is fine no matter what you define your self as: it is private. That should be the same with with small business that cannot afford Men, Women, confused/transgender separate rest rooms. One person or a child and parent in one room. Problem with that?

You want to be _inclusive_? Like Target that I won't buy from anymore? Good: Men , Women, and confused rooms. Let these A-holes pay for their plumbing, so the plumbing the "confused", with their plumbing God gave them, can "feel safe" "warm" "crunchy" and "feely", if they want. They will be with common people and if shit don't work out, don't come to the Mens or Womens room crying like a misfit.

Concerning the next PC move, will we need separate, Men to Women, and Women to Men Comodes too? I mean the ****** don't get along with the gays all that well so what about mixed up transgenders?

And this is USA, Barry Sotero style.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Kind of thought it was the next legal or lawyer retirement / campaign fund?
These initiatives were just creating law suits from which lawyers retire and 
donate to liberal causes.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

I am not as concerned with the bathrooms.... as I am with the locker rooms...


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

Even lifetime Democrats must be wondering what the heck is going on and at least considering the possibility that the Democrats might be pushing too hard this time.

I hope some moderate Democratic leaders step up and say something. This should be a very easy win for the good guys. If this goes thru, game over folks, really game freaking over, stop any hope you have about this country turning around and just focus on yourselves.


----------



## PrepperInNorthland (Apr 27, 2016)

GTGallop said:


> I'm not worried about TG folk at all. Most just want to be themselves and go about their merry way with out any interference. Sure they dress funny but that's their problem, not mine, and I have no intention of making it mine.
> 
> However, when my daughter was small, on three separate occasions at three separate locations, when I took her to the mens room, we had men who wanted to watch or help clean her up when she was done.
> 
> ...


I think you have a rather good viewpoint. However instead of a database of Transgender people it simply should be listed on the state issued ID/drivers licence It can list male, female, transgender. Just like we don't ban guns to prevent crimes, so shouldn't we prevent transgender from using the bathroom to prevent pedifiles who are trying to commit a crime. Those who commit a crime against another person must suffer the consequences of the law. Allowing transgender people to use the bathroom they feel comfortable in does not prevent crime, as public bathrooms don't check your ID for gender status.

Unless you your wife or daughter have the ability to defend themselves in such a situation you should NEVER use a public restroom in the first place. Thinking a policy of "girls only" will protect your family is pathetic. You should be focusing on teaching your loved ones how to protect themselves, cause the odds of getting assaulted will always still just as high throughout their everyday lives... such as walking alone at night in a dark parking lot, home alone at night, or jogging in the park in the morning. Crime exists everywhere, that's the real issue, and not transgender individuals being able to potty.

I would hope people here would be more respectful when it comes to the transgender community. Insulting them because they are different or because they go against your personal religious teachings and interpretation is NOT a good enough reason to say hurtful and hateful comments.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Just go to Target, Womens room, shit on the seat. Say "you were cofunsed" and had to go.

Sorry to the underpaid restroom workers at the slime ball Target..................

Better yet, find the adminsTRAITORS bathrooms..........


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

PrepperInNorthland said:


> I think you have a rather good viewpoint. However instead of a database of Transgender people it simply should be listed on the state issued ID/drivers licence It can list male, female, transgender. Just like we don't ban guns to prevent crimes, so shouldn't we prevent transgender from using the bathroom to prevent pedifiles who are trying to commit a crime. Those who commit a crime against another person must suffer the consequences of the law. Allowing transgender people to use the bathroom they feel comfortable in does not prevent crime, as public bathrooms don't check your ID for gender status.
> 
> Unless you your wife or daughter have the ability to defend themselves in such a situation you should NEVER use a public restroom in the first place. Thinking a policy of "girls only" will protect your family is pathetic. You should be focusing on teaching your loved ones how to protect themselves, cause the odds of getting assaulted will always still just as high throughout their everyday lives... such as walking alone at night in a dark parking lot, home alone at night, or jogging in the park in the morning. Crime exists everywhere, that's the real issue, and not transgender individuals being able to potty.
> 
> I would hope people here would be more respectful when it comes to the transgender community. Insulting them because they are different or because they go against your personal religious teachings and interpretation is NOT a good enough reason to say hurtful and hateful comments.


So what sort of PARTS, do these trasngender units have? How about Bruce trans-Jenner? I sure don't wan't a penis in the room with a wife/daughter.

I am sorry but sick lifestyles are sick. Weirdos are weirdos. People who use alcohol are sick/weird. Get them help.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Chipper said:


> It's just a distraction from all the other failures of his administration.
> 
> Why is it even a story. We are bending common sense and the safety of our wife's and daughters. For what .08 percent of the population. Yes that's' less then a tenth of 1 percent of the population. So it's OK to upset and put millions at risk from some "F"in pervert to get his kicks in the woman's bathroom. What wrong with this???
> 
> I can't wait for some lady to waste one of these "dudes" in the bathroom. For attempted sexual assault.


That would be considered a "Hate Crime". Blowing away a pervert in the public restroom will be the next issue, just watch...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> So what sort of PARTS, do these trasngender units have? How about Bruce trans-Jenner? I sure don't wan't a penis in the room with a wife/daughter.
> 
> I am sorry but sick lifestyles are sick. Weirdos are weirdos. People who use alcohol are sick/weird. Get them help.


You either have XX or XY chromosomes. I don't care how a surgeon mutilates your body, that doesn't change.

These people are suffering from either a spiritual problem, a mental problem, or both. Problem with getting them help is that they are "officially" not in need of help, nowadays. Those of us who have not been infected with the liberal virus are viewed as the ones who need to seek psychiatric help for our "phobias."


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> You either have XX or XY chromosomes. I don't care how a surgeon mutilates your body, that doesn't change.
> 
> These people are suffering from either a spiritual problem, a mental problem, or both. Problem with getting them help is that they are "officially" not in need of help, nowadays. Those of us who have not been infected with the liberal virus are viewed as the ones who need to seek psychiatric help for our "phobias."


Denton, there are VERY FEW that get chromosomes mixed up, I mean XXY. THOSE I feel sorry for. There was one in school I went to, both sort of "parts". That was a problem. "She" needed help, obviously not male in most ways. Not a bad girl at all, but different, and not because of weirdness.

That is not the weirdos/****/****** who want to piss , anywhere they want, they are DEVIANTS!!!


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> Just go to Target, Womens room... <snip>
> 
> Better yet, find the adminsTRAITORS bathrooms..........


LOL!

<approaches Target Manager> I'm Trans-Employed. Today I feel like management. Can you show me where the managers bathrooms are?



Mad Trapper said:


> People who use alcohol are sick/weird. Get them help.


Whoa Whoa Whoa! Just whoa up there li'l amigo! I hope the word you were shooting for is "abuse" otherwise them's fightin' words. If need be, we can step out back and I'll be happy to show you the stark difference between "use" and "abuse." Here's a hint - one of them is mutual and the other involves absolutely no cuddling and a fair amount of duct tape. I sure hope for your sake that you ain't too hairy. ;-)


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

GTGallop said:


> LOL!
> 
> <approaches Target Manager> I'm Trans-Employed. Today I feel like management. Can you show me where the managers bathrooms are?
> 
> Whoa Whoa Whoa! Just whoa up there li'l amigo! I hope the word you were shooting for is "abuse" otherwise them's fightin' words. If need be, we can step out back and I'll be happy to show you the stark difference between "use" and "abuse." Here's a hint - one of them is mutual and the other involves absolutely no cuddling and a fair amount of duct tape. I sure hope for your sake that you ain't too hairy. ;-)


Been having a bad week with alcoholic GF of a few years, she stole my car. Call the cops, grand theft auto? I hate to get LE involved. GF is evicted, new locks except the car.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

GTGallop said:


> LOL!
> 
> <approaches Target Manager> I'm Trans-Employed. Today I feel like management. Can you show me where the managers bathrooms are?
> 
> Whoa Whoa Whoa! Just whoa up there li'l amigo! I hope the word you were shooting for is "abuse" otherwise them's fightin' words. If need be, we can step out back and I'll be happy to show you the stark difference between "use" and "abuse." Here's a hint - one of them is mutual and the other involves absolutely no cuddling and a fair amount of duct tape. I sure hope for your sake that you ain't too hairy. ;-)


Duct tape won't work. Better have some rope or chain. ; )


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

EEK! That's bad juju. Hope you can get that all sorted out, she can get things turned around and you both find your happiness somewhere - either together or apart.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

GTGallop said:


> I'm not worried about TG folk at all. Most just want to be themselves and go about their merry way with out any interference. Sure they dress funny but that's their problem, not mine, and I have no intention of making it mine.
> 
> However, when my daughter was small, on three separate occasions at three separate locations, when I took her to the mens room, we had men who wanted to watch or help clean her up when she was done.
> 
> ...


Excellent post.

I suspect transgendered people have been using the restroom they identify with for a long time with few issues. Actually the other week while traveling I decided to identify as a female when some jerk was taking forever in the male restroom at a gas station. The government never misses a chance to regulate and Obama never misses a chance to assert his authoritah. Just another excuse for the ladies to get a permit and carry and or learn some self defense.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

stowlin said:


> You know I've lived a good life. I don't recall anyone needing to make bathrooms a political topic of discussion much? Why now?


Obama waited until his daughters were off to collage before pushing this issue. Plus he has secret service people to guard the bathroom doors for his daughters.

We are getting too "politically correct" and Obama is trying to meld us into a touchy feely one world government where nobody risks hurting someone else's feelings and we all sing Kum-By-YA by the campfire at night. I am so glad I taught my girls how to carry concealed.


----------



## PrepperInNorthland (Apr 27, 2016)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> Excellent post.
> 
> I suspect transgendered people have been using the restroom they identify with for a long time with few issues. Actually the other week while traveling I decided to identify as a female when some jerk was taking forever in the male restroom at a gas station. The government never misses a chance to regulate and Obama never misses a chance to assert his authoritah. Just another excuse for the ladies to get a permit and carry and or learn some self defense.


Being Transgender is not something you can pick and choose like you pick what to wear each day. Most people identify with the gender they were born with, unfortunately a small percentage of the population were born into a body they don't identify with as their true gender. I know most of use may take that for advantage, I have known several transgender people and learning about the added struggles they have to ensure does seem pretty overwhelming. I mean knowing they could live a much easier life if they simply identified with the gender they were born with can be frustrating watching them have to be mocked, and belittled day after day. I understand many of you don't know a transgender person, and I doubt anyone here is transgender themselves. Yet, I would hope you would all still be respectful enough to show them an ounce of respect to not belittle, and mock them, let alone show much hate towards them.

Sure you don't understand, and sure you might disagree with their decisions based on your personal or religious beliefs. Please don't use that as a reason to laugh at them or make light at the struggles they have to deal with in life. Try to imagine yourself being born in the opposite body, yet still having the strong presence that you are the same gender you are today. It's ok, to say disagree, just please don't show such negative thoughts or feelings towards the transgender community.


----------



## PrepperInNorthland (Apr 27, 2016)

FoolAmI said:


> Obama waited until his daughters were off to collage before pushing this issue. Plus he has secret service people to guard the bathroom doors for his daughters.
> 
> We are getting too "politically correct" and Obama is trying to meld us into a touchy feely one world government where nobody risks hurting someone else's feelings and we all sing Kum-By-YA by the campfire at night. I am so glad I taught my girls how to carry concealed.


Why would anyone want to purposely try to say something to hurt another's feelings, well outside of driving on the highway! :emmersed: It's not such a bad thing to show empathy towards others.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Hopefully enough bad comes of this to make it go away


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

PrepperInNorthland said:


> Why would anyone want to purposely try to say something to hurt another's feelings, well outside of driving on the highway! :emmersed: It's not such a bad thing to show empathy towards others.


If it's a choice between someone who is confused about their gender feelings or my daughter's feelings when it comes to restroom choice I'm voting towards keeping the biological ladies feeling safe and comfortable. Someone is going to be uncomfortable so why not make it the majority? Why instead make the vast minority feel better at the expense of the majority?

That's political correctness gone too far.

PrepperInNorth.... why don't you give me your address so I can rob you. You can show some empathy by helping me load your stuff up.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Jeep said:


> Hopefully enough bad comes of this to make it go away


Bad will come if I see a guy slipping into the ladies bathroom.


----------



## PrepperInNorthland (Apr 27, 2016)

FoolAmI said:


> If it's a choice between someone who is confused about their gender feelings or my daughter's feelings when it comes to restroom choice I'm voting towards keeping the biological ladies feeling safe and comfortable. Someone is going to be uncomfortable so why not make it the majority? Why instead make the vast minority feel better at the expense of the majority?
> 
> That's political correctness gone too far.
> 
> PrepperInNorth.... why don't you give me your address so I can rob you. You can show some empathy by helping me load your stuff up.


Well thank you for explaining your viewpoint respectful. Well, except for the part about you asking for my address to rob me, uncalled for Sir.

I do see your point, and there is some logic to what you say, however people in the transition process should have that legal right to use the restroom they identify with and they restroom they were born into. During that period they should have to legally state their status by selecting "Transgender" on their state issued ID. Every human must already state if they are female or male, so should transgender people. Upon the completion of surgery then with a doctor's approval they then can go back to the DMV and get the gender they now identify with official on their state issued ID. I think that is the most fair way to handle the situation. Although maybe allowing them a grace period of 2 years to have a new free ID if they wish to officially change their gender status.

I know for a long time many transgender people have already been using the bathroom they identify with, so it's a good thing this conversation is happening now so there will be official rules.

Maybe the more popular idea is to not allow transgender (Male to Female) into the bathroom until they have the bottom surgery. It very could be that is the most popular point where people are OK with Transgender people in the women's bathroom. I don't think there is that much crime in the bathrooms, is there? I mean maybe we live in the age where public bathroom should be locked, but you need to scan a photo ID, or permit to gain access? Though that seems much more of a police state, and besides that much of this is very hard to enforce. Still a very important conversation to discuss.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

PrepperInNorthland said:


> Well thank you for explaining your viewpoint respectful. Well, except for the part about you asking for my address to rob me, uncalled for Sir.
> 
> I do see your point, and there is some logic to what you say, however people in the transition process should have that legal right to use the restroom they identify with and they restroom they were born into. During that period they should have to legally state their status by selecting "Transgender" on their state issued ID. Every human must already state if they are female or male, so should transgender people. Upon the completion of surgery then with a doctor's approval they then can go back to the DMV and get the gender they now identify with official on their state issued ID. I think that is the most fair way to handle the situation. Although maybe allowing them a grace period of 2 years to have a new free ID if they wish to officially change their gender status.
> 
> ...


I've got a couple of gay friends and generally they are good people but... When you consider there are so many weird overly hormoned guys who like to watch a woman pee ect. I've got to draw the line. Otherwise too many strange males would be too interested in the ladies "personal habits". Protect the majority in this democracy from pedophiles and sexual predators. The very few "in transition" transgender people out there will just have to deal with using the same restroom they've been using since they were children. That or get punched hard in the nose.

Plus this law allows a deviant guy to "feel like a woman today" and make the real ladies feel uncomfortable... that is wrong. Think of all the high school pranks this will allow in the girls locker room with no punishment. Yet the girl who shoves the stupid high school guy out of the bathroom could be charged with assault even if she knew he was just spying on the ladies.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## PrepperInNorthland (Apr 27, 2016)

FoolAmI said:


> I've got a couple of gay friends and generally they are good people but... When you consider there are so many weird overly hormoned guys who like to watch a woman pee ect. I've got to draw the line. Otherwise too many strange males would be too interested in the ladies "personal habits". Protect the majority in this democracy from pedophiles and sexual predators. The very few "in transition" transgender people out there will just have to deal with using the same restroom they've been using since they were children. That or get punched hard in the nose.
> 
> Plus this law allows a deviant guy to "feel like a woman today" and make the real ladies feel uncomfortable... that is wrong. Think of all the high school pranks this will allow in the girls locker room with no punishment. Yet the girl who shoves the stupid high school guy out of the bathroom could be charged with assault even if she knew he was just spying on the ladies.


I agree, the real issue is non-transgender individuals but those who will try to abuse this policy to gain access to women's restrooms. I do see your point in high school boys trying to abuse this policy, though that is NOT enough of a reason to deny Transgender people their rights. I think registering themselves as trans is the solution. What do you think? That way anybody in question such as a transgender person would be able to show their ID to verify they have the right to be there. It should be the state's responsibility to verify their trans status via doctor's paperwork. The amount of actual transgender people is very small, so there shouldn't be that much added paperwork for the states.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Well, now that I think about it, the idea of registering these trans individuals would be great if I were single and dating. Two birds, one stone. I know if they are of legal age, and which side goes up during happy times.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

PrepperInNorthland said:


> Being Transgender is not something you can pick and choose like you pick what to wear each day. Most people identify with the gender they were born with, unfortunately a small percentage of the population were born into a body they don't identify with as their true gender. I know most of use may take that for advantage, I have known several transgender people and learning about the added struggles they have to ensure does seem pretty overwhelming. I mean knowing they could live a much easier life if they simply identified with the gender they were born with can be frustrating watching them have to be mocked, and belittled day after day. I understand many of you don't know a transgender person, and I doubt anyone here is transgender themselves. Yet, I would hope you would all still be respectful enough to show them an ounce of respect to not belittle, and mock them, let alone show much hate towards them.
> 
> Sure you don't understand, and sure you might disagree with their decisions based on your personal or religious beliefs. Please don't use that as a reason to laugh at them or make light at the struggles they have to deal with in life. Try to imagine yourself being born in the opposite body, yet still having the strong presence that you are the same gender you are today. It's ok, to say disagree, just please don't show such negative thoughts or feelings towards the transgender community.


If it was genetic issue rather than a mental one then its obviously a recessive gene and eventually would be removed from the gene pool as the reproduction rate of LBGT demographic isn't exactly booming. Don't mean to be rude or insensitive but thats genetics. It still doesn't mean trans people should be treated like garbage, I've seen gays discriminated against with my own eyes and it is wrong. That being said their choices shouldn't be crammed down our throats no more than ours should be theirs. Before this ruckus was raised trans people did their business in the bathroom and people didn't give it a 2nd thought to it and guess what, women weren't in any greater danger for it. In fact I would say the risk factor increased because now every pervert out there knows all they have to do is claim to be trans and boom they're in the ladies room.

This is nothing more than a non issue that hits a couple nerves and is getting blown up in the media to distract us from the real problems going on in the world.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

stupid politically correct attempt at making a Kum-By-YA law. I vote no. majority wins assuming this is a democracy.

Another way to put it.... I choose to not have some strange female smell my SH_T when I cut a good one. Ladies can stay out of the men's room. Happy now???

PrepperInNorthland, you are interfering with my right to take a good long sh_t in private. Go join the ladies if that makes you more comfortable.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

hawgrider said:


>


You've used that one several times before. Would you like PrepperInNorthland to join you in the restroom for some private time? That or you could just punch him in the nose and suggest he join Richard Simmons instead.


----------



## PrepperInNorthland (Apr 27, 2016)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> If it was genetic issue rather than a mental one then its obviously a recessive gene and eventually would be removed from the gene pool as the reproduction rate of LBGT demographic isn't exactly booming. Don't mean to be rude or insensitive but thats genetics. It still doesn't mean trans people should be treated like garbage, I've seen gays discriminated against with my own eyes and it is wrong. That being said their choices shouldn't be crammed down our throats no more than ours should be theirs. Before this ruckus was raised trans people did their business in the bathroom and people didn't give it a 2nd thought to it and guess what, women weren't in any greater danger for it. In fact I would say the risk factor increased because now every pervert out there knows all they have to do is claim to be trans and boom they're in the ladies room.
> 
> This is nothing more than a non issue that hits a couple nerves and is getting blown up in the media to distract us from the real problems going on in the world.


Interesting that the argument to deny transgender the right to use the bathroom they identify with is because of "perverted hetrosexual men" abusing this privilege, yet you want to focus your attention on suggesting transgender people have a mental flaw vs. a recessive gene?

According to American Psychological Association



> A psychological state is considered a mental disorder only if it causes significant distress or disability. Many transgender people do not experience their gender as distressing or disabling, which implies that identifying as transgender does not constitute a mental disorder. For these individuals, the significant problem is finding affordable resources, such as counseling, hormone therapy, medical procedures and the social support necessary to freely express their gender identity and minimize discrimination. Many other obstacles may lead to distress, including a lack of acceptance within society, direct or indirect experiences with discrimination, or assault. These experiences may lead many transgender people to suffer with anxiety, depression or related disorders at higher rates than nontransgender persons.


Being transgender is NOT classified as a mental illness, and should not be described as such. You're entitled to your viewpoint, but you're not entitled to your own facts.


----------



## PrepperInNorthland (Apr 27, 2016)

FoolAmI said:


> stupid politically correct attempt at making a Kum-By-YA law. I vote no. majority wins assuming this is a democracy.
> 
> Another way to put it.... I choose to not have some strange female smell my SH_T when I cut a good one. Ladies can stay out of the men's room. Happy now???
> 
> PrepperInNorthland, you are interfering with my right to take a good long sh_t in private. Go join the ladies if that makes you more comfortable.


It's not all about politically correctness, sometimes the answer is just logically when you face it yourself.










*please note* these photos were staged for the camera, (as they are transgender individuals if you didn't notice) but the point is still the same.


----------



## Farva (Aug 26, 2015)

Misdirection.

That's about it.

This has never been an issue, ever. Dude goes into the girls room, gets his ass kicked. There ain't a straight high school boy in the world who would pull this crap just to get a peek. It's all misdirection.
A lot of you hard core folks can take solace in the fact that most true "Transgendered" folks are probably going to suicide. Especially those who have actually fully transitioned. Problem solved.

I think it is a mental health issue. I think it is a crime to "Transition" pre-pubescent children. I've seen enough mommies boys who you would swear were flaming turn into Tang monsters once they went through puberty. Mommy and Fem daddy are commiting a crime in my book. Happy youtube aholes, you just destroyed your kids life.

I think there are an extremely few people on earth who are actually trans. All of the rest have serious problems that usually end up in them killing themselves, or being a drug addicted transient prostitute.

It's a nothing issue. Never was, never will be.

Ask me how I know. And no, it's not me.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

PrepperInNorthland said:


> Interesting that the argument to deny transgender the right to use the bathroom they identify with is because of "perverted hetrosexual men" abusing this privilege, yet you want to focus your attention on suggesting transgender people have a mental flaw vs. a recessive gene?
> 
> According to American Psychological Association
> 
> Being transgender is NOT classified as a mental illness, and should not be described as such. You're entitled to your viewpoint, but you're not entitled to your own facts.


Did you agree with them when it was officially a mental illnes?
I don't need a politically motivated organization to tell me what is right or wrong. 
You think perversion and deviancy is A-OK. Isn't that fabulous? I doubt you are going to convert those of us who know better. Or is it you don't think we are entitled to our positions?


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

PrepperInNorthland said:


> Interesting that the argument to deny transgender the right to use the bathroom they identify with is because of "perverted hetrosexual men" abusing this privilege, yet you want to focus your attention on suggesting transgender people have a mental flaw vs. a recessive gene?
> 
> According to American Psychological Association
> 
> Being transgender is NOT classified as a mental illness, and should not be described as such. You're entitled to your viewpoint, but you're not entitled to your own facts.


I never said it was a flaw but in my opinion there is no doubt that its something in their head. Who knows why we make decisions on what we like or prefer some people like blondes some like brunettes.

As far as your second comment goes...
Gender Dysphoria: What It Is and How It's Treated



> Feeling that your body does not reflect your true gender can cause severe distress, anxiety, and depression. "Dysphoria" is a feeling of dissatisfaction, anxiety, and restlessness. With gender dysphoria, the discomfort with your male or female body can be so intense that it can interfere with the way you function in normal life, for instance at school or work or during social activities.





> Diagnosis and treatment are important. People with gender dysphoria have higher rates of mental health conditions. Some estimates say that 71% of people with gender dysphoria will have some other mental health diagnosis in their lifetime. That includes mood disorders, anxiety disorders, schizophrenia, depression, substance abuse, eating disorders, and suicide attempts


I'm not doctor or shrink but that certainly sounds like mental illness to me.


----------



## PrepperInNorthland (Apr 27, 2016)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> I never said it was a flaw but in my opinion there is no doubt that its something in their head. Who knows why we make decisions on what we like or prefer some people like blondes some like brunettes.
> 
> As far as your second comment goes...
> Gender Dysphoria: What It Is and How It's Treated
> ...


Don't overlook this part of the quote:



> For these individuals, the significant problem is finding affordable resources, such as counseling, hormone therapy, medical procedures and the social support necessary to freely express their gender identity and minimize discrimination.


Wait a second! ... if you are suggesting that gender-dysphoria is a mental illness the only known cure is transitioning to the gender they most identify with! Plus with having the support necessary to freely express themselves! That is a unique way of looking at it..

Although, I still dislike that label and nowhere does any medical organization ever use that label of mental illness to label the transgender community. I still don't think it's a good label to use for transgender people as it suggests there is something wrong with them, and instead we should be embracing them and accepting them as they need to be able to freely express their gender identity and we need to minimize discrimination (yes, again part of the quote) so they can have the tools for success and not made to feel less than a person, as nobody should be made to feel that way.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Tell y'all what...working in the Mental Health field, having worked with these patients, I can say this: you may claim that this is not a mental illness, but this imbalance damned sure causes some diagnosable symptoms. Self harm such as cutting, attempting suicide, and sexual perpetration. Self destructive behaviors. Sympathy? Yeah, I'm capable. Sometimes. Empathy? Nope. Because so far I've never dealt with one that hasn't been rebelling against family or seeking attention. I've never dealt with one yet that didn't want to make a production out of being different and demanding preferential treatment at the top of their lungs. Didn't matter if they were on the acute unit or the residential unit, the performance was on.
Now. There's my OPINION based on my MULTIPLE EXPERIENCES in dealing with these patients for DAYS and MONTHS at a time. Got that? To hell with philosophical arguments about perceived feelings. I'm talking from face to face, day to day interaction with more than one.
May work different for some of you, but there's my take on it and there's my experience. Some ol you know I've hinted about where I work. There are people on here from another forum that have heard me mention my profession in a little more detail. So I'm not playing the keyboard commando crap. And while I'm throwing the bonafides on the table, let me also tell you that I don't see them for 30 minutes twice a week, I'm with them 4-6 hours per day, 5 days per week. And no, for you detractors out there, I am not a minimum wage " health tech" (and no offense to those people, especially colleagues who've had my back) I am a board certified professional.
Now, can we please, please, get back to prepping instead if pissing around with this liberal feel good crap? I thought that's why this was called Prepper Forum. Not that I don't think the potential dangers of this push for "social reform" shouldn't be touched on concerning how it may affect our society, but enough is enough.
There's my other opinion.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

FoolAmI said:


> You've used that one several times before. Would you like PrepperInNorthland to join you in the restroom for some private time? That or you could just punch him in the nose and suggest he join Richard Simmons instead.


You must know where I stand on this warm and fuzzy 1% pile of steaming crap? Lola wouldn't stand a chance in my neck of the woods.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I will say it again.....born with a dick pee in the men's room, born without one pee in the women's room. why all the discussion for such a tiny manority of the population. This was never a real issue until a very tiny minority made it one and then the boob in Washington jumped on it. Typical Oblunder fashion, worry about where people pee rather then worry about the real problems facing this nation.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

I identify as someone who doesnt believe in transgender people.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> I will say it again.....born with a dick pee in the men's room, born without one pee in the women's room. why all the discussion for such a tiny majority of the population. This was never a real issue until a very tiny minority made it one and then the boob in Washington jumped on it. Typical Oblunder fashion, worry about where people pee rather then worry about the real problems facing this nation.


And it is really that simple. End of make believe problem. Nicely done!


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> And it is really that simple. End of make believe problem. Nicely done!


But, But.....what if H-Beast wants to get her HUMAdor transformed and dump Slick Willie and Tony Wiener? Could she appoint 3 ***** a **** and two trannys to SCOTUS?


----------



## PrepperInNorthland (Apr 27, 2016)

Coastie dad said:


> ... I can say this: you may claim that this is not a mental illness, but this imbalance damned sure causes some diagnosable symptoms.


That I can agree with, and as I have stated before mostly because people are not as accepting and tolerant of the transgender community. When people have religious objections to accepting and tolerating them that leads people to create bias and reinforce their assumptions with viewpoints that are not fully based on reality. I'm not sure what industry you are in but I do get you hinting at in the health industry.

Just like if you are a doctor, and you are judging the human community based on your only interaction which let's pretend is at your work. Then you would be able to create the perception that ALL humans are always sick with the flu or another illness. Now considering the transgender community is so small, it's hard to know that many transgender individuals. I highly doubt you have much experience working with the transgender community in the situations where they are not seeking you in your industry.

You can see many happy, and very successful transgender people who have successfully transitioned and have successfully found a community that accepts and supports them. Everyone should be so lucky to have such a support network. When you're privileged to being a majority all your life you likely never have to feel like a minority has to feel like. I hope someday you may get the opportunity to experience that, then maybe you might understand why people reach out for accepting and tolerant.

Now you're all dismissed, you're free to click the X button and go back to prepping. Provided of course nobody wants to say anything hurtful, then we might have to have a summer educational course on how to be a decent human being. :rulez:


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm transfinancial. A rich person trapped in a poor persons body. Please send me lots of money.

And while we're at it, I served in the Army, but identify as a Marine, so I DEMAND to be allowed to join the Marine Corps League.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I wonder how much of our tax money goes to help sexually confused mentally anguished people?


----------



## hag (May 19, 2016)

It's truly a mental problem when you "think" that our Lord and creator didn't know what he was doing and now you have to take it upon yourself to clean up his mistake. 
That is a serious case of mental instability or the most audacious thing I have ever heard of. 
I mean no disrespect to anyone but I have zero respect for these lost souls


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

PrepperInNorthland said:


> That I can agree with, and as I have stated before mostly because people are not as accepting and tolerant of the transgender community. When people have religious objections to accepting and tolerating them that leads people to create bias and reinforce their assumptions with viewpoints that are not fully based on reality. I'm not sure what industry you are in but I do get you hinting at in the health industry.
> 
> Just like if you are a doctor, and you are judging the human community based on your only interaction which let's pretend is at your work. Then you would be able to create the perception that ALL humans are always sick with the flu or another illness. Now considering the transgender community is so small, it's hard to know that many transgender individuals. I highly doubt you have much experience working with the transgender community in the situations where they are not seeking you in your industry.
> 
> ...


PrepperinNorthland has offended me. Please stop being a hater. You are so intolerant of others.

I identify as someone who believes this transgendered crap is mentally ill FUBAR made up politically correct bullshat and I am offended. What about MY feelings?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> PrepperinNorthland has offended me. Please stop being a hater. You are so intolerant of others.
> 
> I identify as someone who believes this transgendered crap is mentally ill FUBAR made up politically correct bullshat and I am offended. What about MY feelings?


I got your back Slippy

If anyone want to mutilate themselves, hump a horse or dog, be a ************** or wiener sucker, FINE! Don't push it on me nor my kids. Do Your perversions in private. All you will get from that is scorn of your deviancy.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I'm transfinancial. A rich person trapped in a poor persons body. Please send me lots of money.
> 
> And while we're at it, I served in the Army, but identify as a Marine, so I DEMAND to be allowed to join the Marine Corps League.


Darn, poor Air Force and Navy are being discriminated against RPD. Are you a BIGOT TOO? ; )

Can we get tranny latrines too? What if a **** or ***** jumped in? No telling what sort of deviancy would happen!!!

P.S. don't get shot in the FOXHOLE.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

All hail prepper in the Northland! He shall through his wisdom, tolerance and acceptance instruct us upon the pathway to enlightenment of human decency, for he cannot tolerate our intolerance. 
There. 
NOW can we get back to prepping conversations? Touchy feely across a computer screen doesn't feel as good as touchy feely in person.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mad Trapper said:


> I got your back Slippy
> 
> If anyone want to mutilate themselves, hump a horse or dog, be a ************** or wiener sucker, FINE! Don't push it on me nor my kids. Do Your perversions in private. All you will get from that is scorn of your deviancy.


Thank you Sir!

This transgendered crap is nothing more than the liberal retards agenda of attempting to further perverse our once great nation. It is so utterly ridiculous and evil that anyone who supports this bullshat can be identified as evil, retarded, mentally ill and deviant. Furthermore, it is also used (as many have pointed out) as a diversion to further other more sublime parts of the evil libtard agenda.

Any of you nice little sub-urban housewives and so called tolerant "moderates" who fall for this crap are fools and or evil.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Slippy said:


> Thank you Sir!
> 
> This transgendered crap is nothing more than the liberal retards agenda of attempting to further perverse our once great nation. It is so utterly ridiculous and evil that anyone who supports this bullshat can be identified as evil, retarded, mentally ill and deviant. Furthermore, it is also used (as many have pointed out) as a diversion to further other more sublime parts of the evil libtard agenda.
> 
> Any of you nice little sub-urban housewives and so called tolerant "moderates" who fall for this crap are fools and or evil.





Mad Trapper said:


> Darn, poor Air Force and Navy are being discriminated against RPD. Are you a BIGOT TOO? ; )
> 
> Can we get tranny latrines too? What if a **** or ***** jumped in? No telling what sort of deviancy would happen!!!
> 
> P.S. don't get shot in the FOXHOLE.


I have no intention of taking one in the foxhole......


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

FoolAmI said:


> I wonder how much of our tax money goes to help sexually confused mentally anguished people?


Too much
U.S. Army approves hormone therapy for Chelsea Manning - CNN.com

All you have to do is be a traitor or commit a felony. Do a quick google search on prisoner hormone therapy and you'll see almost every state is doing it now on your dime.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Mad Trapper said:


> I got your back Slippy
> 
> If anyone want to mutilate themselves, hump a horse or dog, be a ************** or wiener sucker, FINE! Don't push it on me nor my kids. Do Your perversions in private. All you will get from that is scorn of your deviancy.


I wont even scorn you for making such choices. What happens behind closed doors between consenting adults is their business so long as they pay their own way like every other good American and what they do doesn't physically or economically threaten those outside those doors.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> I wont even scorn you for making such choices. What happens behind closed doors between consenting adults is their business so long as they pay their own way like every other good American does aka doesn't cause them to take government welfare handouts.


Exactly.

When we slip out of this earthy body, we will all answer for what we have done. What consenting adults do in private is not my business. On the other hand, when those actions or choices are brought into the public domain and are contributing to the degeneration of our society, the game changes.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Denton said:


> Exactly.
> 
> When we slip out of this earthy body, we will all answer for what we have done. What consenting adults do in private is not my business. On the other hand, when those actions or choices are brought into the public domain and are contributing to the degeneration of our society, the game changes.


My sentiments exactly. If you want to secretly screw Hillary in your bedroom, door closed, in the dark, with the blinds closed, under the covers, with eyes closed, and drunk on MD20/20, then that's your problem. I just don't want it to be my problem, know about it, or pay for it.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Obama is just continuing his assault on the morality of the average American, this time by promoting and enabling Gender Identity Disorder. 
Yes, it is a formal diagnosis by physicians and psychiatrists recognizing a psychological issue.
Not only that, but by definition, these people are abnormal.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

The people here are not daft. Even though some people seem to think so (no names mentioned). Have I ever been in a restroom with a transgender person, no idea. It is not me I am worried about. I am worried about the young children that will be exposed to someone posing as transgender. This situation opens so many doors that should not have been opened. In my opinion, for what it is worth, this does not show equality, being open minded or caring for others, this shows the moral decline of the United States. I want to go back to a time when men were men and women were women. 

I don't care what people do in the privacy of their home, I do ask that other peoples perversions be kept private. They have the right to live like they want, but don't expect me to capitulate to their needs and wants.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Auntie said:


> I want to go back to a time when men were men and women were women.
> 
> I don't care what people do in the privacy of their home, I do ask that other peoples perversions be kept private. They have the right to live like they want, but don't expect me to capitulate to their needs and wants.


Thank you! Are you married Auntie? I think I love you.


----------



## hag (May 19, 2016)

Perhaps the president and supreme court could get a different perspective on this issue if they would only listen to Charlie Daniels sing "easy rider '88 . His experience may open their eyes to how people like myself see things lol


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Aww thanks Prepared One. I am a widow and a grouchy old woman


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Eight years of Obama have taken this country down the wrong road so far, we may never be able to find our way back.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> Thank you! Are you married Auntie? I think I love you.


Anyone with an iota of good sense and good taste is in love with Auntie.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Okay guys you made me blush...back to your regular scheduled programming.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I have not read this whole thread so someone may have already said this. The reason all this crap is being pushed on us, along with the guilt trip for not going along, is because queers cannot reproduce on their own. Therefore they must recruit, the youngest (who are the most vulnerable and impressionable) of our society in order to increase their numbers. That and, the spirit of antichrist is at work already on this earth. 

1 John 4:3 And every spirit that confesseth not that Jesus Christ is come in the flesh is not of God: and this is that spirit of antichrist, whereof ye have heard that it should come; and even now already is it in the world.


----------



## hag (May 19, 2016)

Boss Dog said:


> I have not read this whole thread so someone may have already said this. The reason all this crap is being pushed on us, along with the guilt trip for not going along, is because queers cannot reproduce on their own. Therefore they must recruit, the youngest (who are the most vulnerable and impressionable) of our society in order to increase their numbers. That and, the spirit of antichrist is at work already on this earth.
> 
> 1 John 4:3 And every spirit that confesseth not that Jesus Christ is come in the flesh is not of God: and this is that spirit of antichrist, whereof ye have heard that it should come; and even now already is it in the world.


You could be on to something there boss dog. Never thought of it from that perspective but I can see your reasoning


----------

